# EME training



## GearHead (21 Jan 2016)

I was just enrolled as a vehicle tech and I received a sheet that says- QL5 provisional granted. To have provisional removed complete DP1 EME common mod1, DP1 VEH TECH APP mod1 and DP1 VEH APP mod2. Are there any VEH techs who could enlighten me on what's being said here and could possibly give me an idea of how long this training, I'm assuming this is for occupational training, will take? Thanks in advance


----------



## vanislerev (23 Feb 2016)

I assume that when you enlisted you were a ticketed auto or HD tech. What they are saying is they recognize your journeyman status, but you will not get the pay or rank (or both) u till you have completed the required training, they call it different names then when I was in but it will likely require your BMQ, SQ and specific portions of the pre apprenticeship training, some on job training and portions of the journeyman course. You will likely recieve back pay for the wage increase when these requirements are met. 
Cheers


----------



## GearHead (23 Feb 2016)

I've asked a few sgts now that I'm here at basic and they told me I get the rank as soon as I graduate? Rank being A/L cpl and pay increase commencing after grad with back pay...always so many different stories lol I guess I'll find out. Thanks man


----------



## sidemount (23 Feb 2016)

That sounds about right. You'll have to do common core training which is rceme regimental history. DP1 mod 1 and 2 are portions of the full dp1 course. It will probably cover you off for AFVs and likely some other stuff.
Afrer that you'll be posted to a service battalion


----------



## GearHead (23 Feb 2016)

Any idea on the length of time? Roughly..am and if the rank and pay come after bmq grad..


----------



## sidemount (23 Feb 2016)

Not sure. I havent been at the rceme school for some time. And without seeing your message i couldnt tell you what is going to happen. Usually there would be someing about rank granted or days towards rank granted.... Wait and see at the end of basic, however if your sgts are telling you, then its a possibility


----------



## GearHead (23 Feb 2016)

Thanks a lot bud. Appreciate the help


----------



## sidemount (23 Feb 2016)

No worries. Get through basic, and sq and enjoy the rceme school....we are def a different bunch. Ill be there for a good chunk of the summer coming up


----------



## GearHead (23 Feb 2016)

Yeah the message says rank of a/l cpl granted provisionally. Provision removed upon completion of the 3 listed mod classes. The recruiter told me I get the pay and back pay after bmq but I had to ask other ppl because the recruiters always give different info then what actually happens.


----------



## sidemount (24 Feb 2016)

If the message says it then so it shall be. Haha.

So it sounds like you will be promoted on your grad parade. Watch your pay, it may take until the next pay cycle after grad for it to kick in.


----------



## vanislerev (28 Feb 2016)

Your probably right about the pay increase being after basic. I went through the same thing and got my increase and back pay part way through SQ. didn't get the rank increase until I finished my trade requirements though 

What does it say about pay? what you mentioned in your first post says what qualification level they granted but it should also mention pay category, ie: pte 3 or cpl 1


----------

